# Where are the flatties



## 1adambell (Jul 2, 2015)

Ive been wearing out the sandbar on the sound side of Ft Pickens. Grass beds, rocks, old structure... It is all there but I can not find the fish.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Go north young man


----------



## 1adambell (Jul 2, 2015)

How far? The other side of the sound?


----------



## 1adambell (Jul 2, 2015)

I suppose I should add that I'm wading


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I don't normally fish from shore but I think I would try around the jetties. Fish in general seem to be easier to catch during a tide change so look at your tide tables. Most of the flounder folks that do well gig at night. This is just general info so perhaps someone who targets flounder will provide more information.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm not from PCola so I really can't say for sure, however the fish over here in Bama have made the move to the mid and northern areas of the bay. 
Maybe some of the local wader will chime in.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Pickens is usually only good during the fall run. Try the sound or north up the bay. Look for areas that have deep water close by. They won't layup on the big flats in the daytime when it's this hot. I like to have some kind of structure around to.


----------



## 1adambell (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you guys for the info. I am thinking about trying the flats on the sound side of Pensacola Beach tonight. I found some down towards where the condos end that look like they have some good structure.


----------



## 1adambell (Jul 2, 2015)

http://s304.photobucket.com/user/ad...2015-07-02 at 2.21.43 PM_zpsuzcwexx6.png.html


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Adam, What flounderslayerman{Elliot] and Marc{flounder9.75 said. Fish like us can't handle the sun and heat.They need deeper water or north bayous and creeks when it gets this hot. They have moved and they won't be on the flats.Google earth is your friend and look to the north.


----------



## 1adambell (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree. (Terry, Elliot, and Mark)
Creek mouths are awesome!


----------

